# Meet Twiggy, a Ragamuffin Cat



## cliffordcatt

Twiggy is a Blue Torti Lynx Point Ragamuffin girl.

I have had purebred Himalayans and Ragdolls, but never a Ragamuffin?!

I did my research before getting her and they are just a branch off of Ragdolls.

Twiggy,named after the 60s model, is extremely intelligent and VERYY affectionate, she will do anything to be with you and follow you around. Although I find that Ragamuffins are very picky and queen like. She only uses the most expensive ground corn cat litter and the most expensive holistic cat food! She also has to sleep on the bed and will not sleep on hers, this probebly has to do with how dog like she is. 
However she is a very beautiful and wonderful cat and she is worth all the money i spend to keep her! :luv 









Twiggy looking her finest.









Pretty girl getting her beauty sleep.


----------



## lv2ski

:luv 

What a cutie!


----------



## marie73

OMGosh! :luv


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Look at Princess Twiggy! What a royal little kitty. She's just beautiful.


----------



## cliffordcatt

Yes she really is a princess! 8O


----------



## kwarendorf

She's a doll!


----------



## DesnBaby

Gorgeous


----------



## himikitty

ooooh she 's very pretty  and i love the name twiggy !


----------



## Jeanie

She is lovely! But I think that independent streak is more cat like than dog like! It doesn't take much to please most dogs.  Of course, we know cats are royalty. :wink:


----------



## estelle58

:heart :heart :heart She's gorgeous


----------



## cliffordcatt

Thank you all!


----------



## aprilmay

Beautiful :luv


----------

